# Elektronikas forums >  magnetofona regulēšana:

## abidox

sveicināti, vai ir kāda metode lai varētu noregulēt kasešu magnetofonu - vajag lai VU metrs rādītu pareizus dB, bet nav ne jausmas, kā to dabūt gatavu!
Situācija apmēram tāda: ir maģis, kuram iepriekšējais saimnieks visu pa maksimumam sagriezis, bet gribu saregulēt lai ir normāli. tātad shēma apmēram šāda: galviņa - atskaņošanas pastiprinātājs (tajā ir 2 regulātori, labajam un kreisajam kanālam) - dB indikators (bez regulēšanas iespējām)

tātad, kā pareizi noregulēt??? vai ir kāda speciāla testa kasete vai kāda indukcijas iekārta. der tikai varianti, ko var mājas apstākļos dabūt P.S. uz veikalu nesūtīt jo nav naudas par ko pirkt gatavos variantus...

----------


## Jon

Tad nu gan jocīgs maģis - nevis indikators tiek kalibrēts, bet pats magnetofons tiek pie indikatora piegriezts. Jābūt otrādi - pēc testlentas noregulē atskaņošanas līmeni līnijas izejā 0 dB (normālam neprofesionālam maģim tie parasti ir 775 mV). Pēc tam iestāda indikatora rādījumu uz 0 dB. Ja regulēšanas elementu nav, tādus var ieviest. Priekš klausīšanās tas indikators nafig vajadzīgs. Varētu vienīgi salīdzināt dažādas kasetes savā starpā. Rakstīt uz tāda rīka nav vērts - šai vajadzībai līmeņa mērītājam ir ļoti augstas prasības.

----------


## abidox

kur tādu testlentu var dabūt?? un vai nevar kādu indukcijas verķi uz 1000HZ uzmeistarot?? piemēram indukcijas spole ar induktivitāti 30 mHn pievadāmais spriegums 25mV  vai kā tamlīdzīgi. kas attiecas uz indikatoru tas ir elektroniski kalibrēts un tāpēc arī nav regulātoru, nu vismaz pievadot vienu un to pašu signālu signālu abi kanāli rāda vienādi, kas jau vien liecina par regulējuma ticamību

----------


## Didzis

Jon visu pareizi saka, tikai tas maģis diez vai ir profesionāls(kasešnieki principa nevar būt profesionala tehnika) un izeja tam visdrīzak būs -6 līdz -10db, tātad 250-400mV(signala līmeni salīdzina pret 0dB, jeb 775mV)' Bez testa lentas un lampu voltmetra magnetafonu nevar principa noregulēt. Kur ņemt testa kaseti es nezinu. Domāju, ka visi normāli cilveki tās sen jau izmetuši miskaste, jo jebkurš pats sliktakais MP3 atskaņotājs skan ievērojami labāk par pašu krutāko kasešnieku. Nu nav iespējams ierakstīt kvalitatīvi skaņu uz tik zema lentas griešanās ātruma. Cita lieta lenšu magnetafoni. Tie gan ir konkurēt spējīgi ar digitalo ierakstu. Lai noreguletu lenšu magnetafonu arī vajag testlentu. Tā tas ir ar magnetafoniem un citu metožu nav.

----------


## Jon

Un kā domā "kalibrēt" tādu induktoru? Normālā testlenta (120 µs) pie 0 dB 400 Hz ir uzmagnetizēta 320 nWb/m. Tās lentas, ko rūpnīcā regulētāji lietoja, protams, sen ir pagalam. Es varētu tev tādu testu ierakstīt (varēsi arī ar goniometru pareizi azimutu iestādīt); man joprojām ir rūpīgi nokalibrēts Sony ES sērijas rīks, kurš, pretēji Didža apgalvojumiem, skan labāk par jebkādu mp3 un "Olimpu" 03/04/05 vai kā viņus tur (protams, ne jau ar lielveikalā nopērkamo kaseti). Jau te izrakstījos, kā viens nūģis, kas ar putām uz lūpām plātījās ar savu "kruto" Akai, mudīgi pazuda, kad piedāvāju viņam aizklātu balsošanu ar vairākiem ekspertiem. Bet par lietu - vai mums ir laiks šim pasākumam? Es nesēžu regulāri vienā vietā; mani noķert ir visai sarežģīti. Bet, ja ļoti vajag, telefons te kaut kur rēgojas. Tik neraksti īsziņas; tādas nelasu.

----------


## Slowmo

Kas Tev pret īsziņām?  ::

----------


## osscar

Vēl tagad man ausīs skan tas testa kastes signāls  ::  daudz maģi ir regulēti savā laikā pēc tās....vēl bija tasviltīgais spogulītis kuram otrā galā filcs galvas tīrīšanai  ::  pati kasete laikam gan tiešam ir jau utilizēta ar visu kasešu kolekciju....

----------


## Slowmo

> kur tādu testlentu var dabūt?? un vai nevar kādu indukcijas verķi uz 1000HZ uzmeistarot?? piemēram indukcijas spole ar induktivitāti 30 mHn pievadāmais spriegums 25mV  vai kā tamlīdzīgi. kas attiecas uz indikatoru tas ir elektroniski kalibrēts un tāpēc arī nav regulātoru, nu vismaz pievadot vienu un to pašu signālu signālu abi kanāli rāda vienādi, kas jau vien liecina par regulējuma ticamību


 Starp citu, par indukcijas verķi runājot... Tikko ienāca prātā, ka ir šādas mantiņas nopērkamas:


Redz, kas aptuveni lācītim vēderā (var palielināt)


Nezinu, cik tur kvalitatīvi sanāk šāds variants, taču iespējams, ka nav sliktāk kā ar pašu lentu. Tad var dzīvajā ģenerēt, kādus testa toņus vien vajag.
Rekur pa 3,50Ls kaut kas līdzīgs nāk. http://www.gool.lv/productinfo.aspx?cod ... &gr=401202

----------


## Jon

Šie induktori ir domāti mājsaimniecēm un tiem, kas nevīžo auto škandalkastē "line in" ierīkot, ja tāda vajadzība. Toties iegūst kropļus u.c. sūdus pārpārēm. Nokalibrēt šo ierīci atbilstoši 320 nWb/m praktiski neiespējami, jo katrā maģī tas induktors savādāk trāpīs pret galvu. Un attāluma kvadrāts - ai, ai, kā darbojas!



> Kas Tev pret īsziņām?


 Neesmu pasūtījis šos SMS, MMS, GPRS utt. un tos nelietoju. Man ir telefons (zvanu, cik vajag), nevis ar īkšķīšiem knibināma rakstāmmašīna. Sarakstei man ir e-pasts un lielais dēlis.  ::

----------


## abidox

par to ka normāls kasetnieks + normāla kasete ir daudz labāk par visiem CD un it sevišķi mp3 digitālaijiem mesliem esmu pārliecinājies ne reizi vien  ::  par indukciju: kas ir nWb/m un kā tos mēra, un galu galos kas par lampu voltmetriem - par tiem dzirdu pirmoreiz. jau iepriekš paldies! un vēl vai "Latgalītē" kādu testlentu var atrast???

----------


## Jon

"Latgalītē" bezceris normālu testu atrast - lentas neglābjami bojā visādi magnētiskie lauki, dabiski arī tās novecojas. Vispār testlentām ir visai ierobežots "caurlaižu" skaits. Cehā regulētājs lietoja t.s. pļurkšķi (testlentu, kurā pakā bija vairākas frekvences) un grozīja maģi pēc pielaižu lauka uz osciloskopa. Nopietni verķi jāregulē ar laboratorijas testlentu, kurā secīgi sarakstītas atsevišķas frekvences un rūpīgi jāmēra ar voltmetru. Pirmie elektroniskie voltmetri (ar lielu ieejas pretestību, mazu ieejas kapacitāti un platu joslu līdz vairākiem MHz) bija uz lampām taisīti, tāpēc tāds nosaukums iegājies. Nanovēberos uz metru nosaka lentas paliekošo magnetizāciju.

----------


## Friidis

Vai ir jēga mocīties ar testiem un regulēšanām , ja pa pārdesmit Ls var labu nopirkt ?... :: :

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=3913

----------


## abidox

a cik tās testlentas Latgalītē varētu maksāt???

----------


## Didzis

Visdrīzāk testlentu Ladgalītē nedabūsi. Arī krievu laikos tās bija deficīts. Pa kādai jau pienācās remontdarbnīcās, bet ļoti maz. Ja godīgi, tad nezinu nevienu meistaru, kurš ar testlentu remontdarbnīcā ko regulētu. Kasešnieki jau bija tā sauktais širpotrebs un un uz skaņas kvalitāti neviens neskatījās- skan un labi. Ja ņemtos ar aparāta regulēšanu, tad jau maizīti nenopelnītu. Klienti jau arī nebija prasīgi un bija priecīgi, ka vispār kasešnieks skan. Cita lieta Olimps vai Elektronika, tur pavisam citas prasības bija pret magnetafona skanējumu. Var jau te foruma biedri lielīt kasešnieka skaņas kvalitāti, bet sū** tie kasešnieki bija un palika. Ja jau tik labi skanētu, tad nebūtu izmiruši. Skaņuplates ta nemirst. Ja grib kvalitatīvu analogo ierakstu un bez čakarēšanās ar visādām regulēšanām un galviņu dilšanām, tad vajag skaņu rakstīt HI-FI VHS videomagnetafonā. Būs gan ideala raksturlīkne, gan analogais ieraksts. To brīdi, kad pazuda lenšu magnetafoni un minidisks vēl nebija parādījies, es tikai uz HI-FI VHS pārdzīvoju. Nu labi, man jau vajadzeja profesionāli strādāt un koncertos fonogramu no kasešnieka palaist bija vienkārši murgs. Atnes tev bērņuks, pa mēģinājumiem nojātu, saburzītu kasetīti ar lipīgiem pirkstiem apgrabstītu, un tad nezini-skanēs, vai neskanēs. Sākumu gabalam atrast nevari, taimkoda nav, cik ilgi līdz gabala beigām neredzi, auto pauzes nav.  Brrr, kā atceros, tā šermuļi pār kauliem iet. Cik labi, ka kasešu formāts nosprāga dabīgā nāvē  ::  .

----------


## guguce

VHS jau arī bija tikai kasetes   ::

----------


## Didzis

VHS bija kasetes, bet skaņu rakstīja ar speciālām rotējošām galviņām un skaņu diapazons bija 20Hz-20kHz ar ļoti maziem trikšņiem. Kad es pirmoreiz pamēriju HI-FI VHS magnetafona parametrus, tad vairs uz lentiniekiem un  testlentām virsū skatīties negribējās. Nu šausmīgs čakarts ir regulet jebkuru magnetafonu. Tad paiet daži mēneši un atkal viss jāsāk no sākuma, jo galviņas padilušas. Da kam tas viss mūsdienās vajadzīgs?

----------


## abidox

Īsumā, kādiem jābūt testa toņiem un ar kādiem ieraksta līmeņiem jo esmu radis iespēju ierakstīt šādu lietu

----------


## Didzis

Tev vajag vienu fragmentu ierakstīt ar 1000Hz pie 0dB līmeņa. Tad vari rakstīt frekvence sākot no 31Hz līdz 20kHz pie -10dB Tas ja skatīsies līmeņus ar voltmetru. Ja regulēsi ar spektra analizatoru, tad ieraksti kādu pink sweep vai pink sync arī pie -10db. Kad es regulēju magnetafonus, tad vienkārši nebija spektra analizatoru un ģenerātoru programu ķipa Live un vajadzeja izmantot dažādas frekvences signālus pec kārtas. Tagad jau viss process vienkāršāks.

----------


## kaspich

> Īsumā, kādiem jābūt testa toņiem un ar kādiem ieraksta līmeņiem jo esmu radis iespēju ierakstīt šādu lietu


 FAIL.
luuk, kas notiek, kad nav sajeegas un arii galva [domaashana] smagi bremzee.

deels/puis/jauneekli - nemuldi mulkjibas un leicies mieraa. lai kaut ko reguleetu vajag cita limenja sajegu. te veel LEDes jaapaspiidina  ::

----------


## tornislv

Vispār jau saregulēt var arī bez testa lentes, tikai jāšanas liela. Lentes jutības noteikšana, pareizā bias noteikšana, 0dB līmeņa noteikšana (ja zināms cik lielam headroom jāpaliek) un un tad jau tālāk vienkārši.

----------


## JohnLV

> kur tādu testlentu var dabūt??


 Te var pasūtīt kasetes:
http://www.tps-katyusha.ru/all/test_casset_info.html

Vai nopirkt ebajā:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Casset...item5d321190bd
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Casset...item5d320fbb17

----------


## kaspich

ebaja linki ir pilniigs fail. taadas pseidokasetes katrs aaksts var pats sataisiit. taas NAV testa kasetes.
savukaart, katjusha.. nu, nez, kaads detonaacijas limenis ir 25 gadus jaatai ao Majak aparatuurai  ::   ::   :: 
piedevaam, domaaju, ka katra kasete maksaas leetaak kaa paardesmit LVL [paarreekjinot]. kaa redzam, taadas kasetes [pilnam testam] ir kaadas 6..8.
vai muus abidox un co maksaas triisciparu skaitli par testa kaseteem?
par iespeejamo to liimeni, izmantotjot [visticamakais] aizvesturisku lentu, vedot to [piem., tagad, pie -20oC], palaizhot cauri paariitim rentgena skeneru.. labaak naizteikshos  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Didzi, vispār jau 0 dB bija 400 Hz un "_častotka_" -20 dB līmenī. Atsevišķi gabaliņi detonācijai un azimutam. Testus vajadzēja vismaz divus - _parasto_ (120 µs) un _hromeni_ (70 µs).

----------


## Didzis

Jā, laikam bija -20dB, man jau aizmirsies, jo krievulaikos tak izmantoja gatavas testlentas. Par kasetēm tiešam nezin, kā tur bija ar hroma un parastajām lentām, jo kasešu magnetafonus nekad dzīvē neesmu lietojis un arī regulējis. Tāpat, ka nekad neregulēju mģi uz devītā ātruma. Man viss kas bija zem deviņpadsmitā ātruma nekad nav skaitījies kvalitatīvs ieraksts.
Jā, par tiem 400Hz un 1000Hz , kas bija lentā ierakstīts, pēc tā regulēju, lai gan tam  nevajadzetu būt nekādai nozīmei, bet kautkāds gosts bija uz 400Hz. Vispār  jāpiekrīt Kaspicham un visdrīzāk nevien jaunietis nemācīsie lenšu magnetafonu regulēt. Paklausīsies vecās lentas, kamēr galvas nojās, un noliks plauktā. Tā regulēšana bija vergu darbs un ik pa brīdim vajadzēja to jatkārtot. Trakākais, ka katrai lenšu partijai arī vajadzeja regulēt vismaz priekšmagnetizaciju. Vārdu sakot, nedomāju, ka mūsdienās ar to ir vērts nodarboties.

----------


## Isegrim

> Trakākais, ka katrai lenšu partijai arī vajadzeja regulēt vismaz priekšmagnetizaciju


 Ar to _šķībumu_ (bias) vēl nebija tik traki; pat Lielā Audiopirāta virtuvē to čekoja, tik mainoties lentas ražotājam un tipam. Bet jutība gan tām sovjetu lentām atšķīrās vismaz 4 dB robežās, tāpēc līmeņa EQ veica katrai lentai uz katra maģa pirms rakstīšanas. Biju pamanījies "uz aci" vērtēt emulsiju - pēc tās jau uzreiz varēja spriest, vai produkts ir sūds, vai pieciešams. Gadījās brīnumi, kam ruļļa garumā periodiski _peldēja_ jutība pāris dB robežās. Un tā nebija nekāda '_škoļnaja_'! Protams, manta netika ārā mesta; uz tās uzrakstīja kādu _bundžiņu mūziku_ un tāpat aizgāja.

----------


## abidox

Paldies par padomiem, taisos regulēt kasetniekam (zinu jau, ko daudzi teiks he he...) vienkārši satiku cilvēku, kam ir pieejams normāls, kvalitatīvs kasetnieks tākā nebūs varbūt, kā no rūpnīcas, bet nu tomēr vismaz kautcik normāli varētu saregulēt savu VILMU jo tomēr tas atšķirībā no visādiem majakiem un "šūpniekiem" (RRR MP-7301) ir labs aparāts taču iepriekšejais saimnieks to bija galīgi samocījis =( galvenokārt vajag līmeni pareizu (cik nu vien tas iespējams) noregulēt un lai AFR būtu korekta jo tur pocīši tā uz dullo sagrozīti, ka labāk neizteikšos... !!! un protams vajag saregulēt arī REC level ar visām līknēm

Vienīgi nezinu īsti, kā priekšmagnetizācijas strāvu pareizi ieregulēt (zinu, ka tur ir gan pocīši gan droseles, bet nezinu uz, ko jāskatās lai pareizi pieregulētu) vēl manā rīcībā ir tā "kasete ar vadiņu" ar, ko arī savulaik konstatēju, ka maģim ir nopietnas problēmas pat uz ausi var sadzirdēt (vienam kanālam elektronika pačakarēta, bet nu tas jaucams un lodējams pasākums) šai gadījumā gribēju vēl jautāt vai kaseti ar vadiņu var kautkā nebūt izmantot priekšmagnetizācijas strāvu regulēšanai jo tā lieta smagi ietekmē gan to, kā maģis paņem lentu, gan AFR, gan arī LEVEL ierakstam.
būšu pateicīgs ja kāds izskaidros, kā to var saregulēt.

P.S. laigan kasetes jau noiets etaps, bet tomēr vismaz vienu tiešām normāli strādājošu kasetnieku mājās der turēt turklāt ir man daži ieraksti, kurus netā nevar dabūt un gribētos digitalizēt, bet ar kautkādiem pļurņikiem negribas to darīt

----------


## Didzis

Ja tiešām gribi nopietni ar to ņemties, tad nokačā internetā kādu mācību grāmatu par magnētiskajiem ierakstiem un izstudē. Gan jau netā var arī Vilmai remonta instrukciju atrast. Neviens Tev te pāris rindiņās neizskaidros, kas ir priekšmagnetizacija un kā to regulē. Vienu gan varu pateikt, ka, ja maģim nav atsevišķa ieraksta un atskaņošanas pastiprinātāja, tad regulēšana sprocess ir vienkārši murgs.
Par testkasetes ierakstīšanu uz parasta magnetafona, es labāk neizteikšos. Tas nav nopietni!

----------


## kaspich

teikshu fodiigi - man [veeljoprojaam] saapr sirds lasot/dzirdot, kad shaadi mudaki lauzh taadu tehniku. tas, pirms 15 gadiem veidotais maglju klaasts bija kas vairaak par prastu shirpotrebu.
afftar, ja sapratne ir 'spoliishu' liimenii - nekjeries klaat, nekaitini. lai tos aparaatus reguleetu, vajag PILNIIGI citu sajeegu.

jebkura gadiijumaa, ja gribi kjerties klaat tam aparaatam, vajadzeetu:
a) ieraksta ampam izejas kaskaadi pamodificeet [paarvest I rezhiimaa] - to var izdariit diezgan vienkaarshi, nemainot PCB;
b) pieliekot paaris elementus, var izveidot 'poisk' rezhiimu [ka tinot, ja tiishana nospiesta peec play - klusi dzird fonogrammu - pauzhu atrashanai]
c) diezgan viegli modificeet avg un peak indikatorus [savulaik piestraadaaju]nu, un tad var kjerties klaat: dinamiskaa vai parametriskaa uzmagnetizeeshana, metaala lentu izmantoshana, normaals playback pastiprinaataajs, uzmagnetizeeshanas gjeneratora mainja/forseeshana, LPF filtru paarbuuve, aatruma stabilizeeshana uz PLL sisteemu, u.t.t.
tas ir aparaats [sakot no 102/104/204 modeljiem], kuram to visu ir veerts dariit [ja ir interese, zinaashanas, fiska]. ja nav - met pie malas, tas ir saliidzinosh kosmosa kugjis.

p.s. ideja par cita magja lentu ir fail peec buutiibas.

----------


## JohnLV

> p.s. ideja par cita magja lentu ir fail peec buutiibas.


 Regulējot ar uz cita maģa ierakstītu testlentu rezultāts atbildīs tā otra maģa regulējumam, kas noteikti ir labāk, ka esošais izregulētais variants, tā ka jēga to darīt ir.

----------


## kaspich

gudra doma. patieshaam gudra. tb, no viena skjiiba reguleejuma ieguustam citu, bet savaadaak skjiiibu. gjeniaali!

----------


## kurmucis

Izdarīt to var, kādreiz praktiskais laiks nezināmam maģim (pie norunas,  ka nav elektriski vai mehaniski defekti) bija minūtes 20 līdz pieņemamam  rezultātam. Šobrīd nezinu, vai divos vakaros iekļautos  ::  
Autor - ja tam maģim galviņas un visas gumijas ir labā stāvoklī, kā arī ir sekojošas lietas:
1 gab šī aparāta shēma ar maiņsprigumu režīmiem,
1 gab kaut kāda kasete, ko upurēt (mehānikas pārbaudei),
1 gab laba kasete, kurā ierakstīt "testu".
1 gab laba kasete, ar kuru regulēt ierakstu (no tā tipa kaudzītes, kurās taisies rekstīt, ja rakstīsi vispār),
1  gab (labāk 2 gab vienādi) RMS ("lampu") voltmetri vai (izmisuma  gadījumā, kā arī netsverams, ja kas jāremontē) - labs 2 ieeju vai 2  staru osciloskops,
1 gab skaņas signālu ģenerators,
1 gab nemagnētiska materiāla skrūvgriezis,
liela vēlme apgūt ko senu, bet pamācošu,
DAUDZ laika un pacietības
-> tad uz priekšu! 
Tā nav raķešu zinātne. Dažs labs padoms netiks liegts.
Ja nav viss augstāk minētais - ieciparo tās dažas unikālās kasetes pie cilvēka ar labo kasetnieku un viss.
Ja interesē analogais ieraksts ka suga - labāk ņemties gar kādu lentinieku - dadz stabilāki rezultāti + smuki griežas spoles  ::

----------


## kaspich

man patieshaam interesee shii reguleeshanas teema. un gribeetu teikt, ka 2 reizes arii lodaamurs rokaa tureets.
tad man jautaajums kurmucim un co:
kaa shajaa situaacijaa lai es sareguleeju:
a) reference level
b) azimutu
c) aatrumu
d) uzmagnetizeeshanu
e) AFR korekciju augshaas
u.t.t.

----------


## kurmucis

kapich, ja esi turējis lodāmuru 2 rezes, tad (spriežot pēc tā, ko redzu/lasu) es labi ja esmu pieskāries  :: 

Par regulēšanu - gan jau zini kā tikt galā ar pat mazākiem līdzekļiem. Man šobrīd gribās redzēt kādu reakciju no topika autora.
Ja atbilde būs pozitīva, tad jau varēs pa solīšiem novadīt.

Lai būtu par ko padiskutēt (šobrīd retu reizi ir laiks/noskaņa rakstīt un tēma ir tieši mana):

"0"  cikls - tiešām nopētam maģa stāvokli - man ir lielas baile par galvas  dilumu un gumijām, zinot, ka Vilma beidza ražot ūuu cik sen.
Tas var visu tik ļoti sarežģīt (galvas / ruļļa / siksnu medības + maiņa), ka stipri ieteikšu mest mieru.
Ja nu ne - 
A. ar dažām labi zināmām kasetēm diebjam pie tā supermģa, ievērtējam vai labi skan.
Ja jā - rakstam testu (ja pats ar to krāmētos, gan jau meklētu kādu gatavu un vismaz salīdzinātu ar supermaģi). Tā arī ir lielākā ņemšanās.
B. Līmenis / azimuts / AFR = no testlentas. 
C. Priekšmagnetizācija - praksē labi gāja pie apm 0,5 dB pirms atdeves maksimuma @ 400 Hz.
D. Ieraksts parasti Vilmai nebija problēma.
E. Indikatori - cik atceros, beigās un viegli.

Jaukties  konstrukcijā, pirms tam nesavedot kārtībaā to tā, kā tai būtu jābūt un  vismaz dažas reizes nepārregulējot (lai būtu sajēga ko un kā darīt), es  neieteiktu - pats sāku ko lauzt pēc vairākiem prakses gadiem un 
kaudzes  izlasītu materiālu. Nezinot autora ieceres =??? Es ceru, ka nebūs kā te  daudzreiz lasu - ir topiks, ir dažādas domas, bet autors pēc trešdaļas  topika jau zudis...

----------


## kaspich

nu, man no shii top skaidrs, ka noreguleet tur NEKO nevarees..

starp citu, uz 400Hz reguelet uzmagnetizeeshanu.. nav ne mazaakaas jeegas. 101 reizi jeedziigaak: 5..10kHz uz -20dB limenja, peec tam augshu korekcija ar plates HF korekciju pociishiem.

mans mesidzs - ja regulee, tas jaadara korekti. lai dariitu kaa Tu raksti [uz chuju/njuhu], pieredzi vajag 101X lielaaku. un tad to 'testa' magji i nevajag [uz to NEVAR un nevajag paljauties].
bet, pagaidaam usera zinaashanu liimenis [manupraat] ir dikti taalu no veelamaa.. diemzheel.

----------


## Isegrim

Kurmucis savā garajā sarakstā piemirsis atmagnetizēšanas rīku (droseli) un goniometru. Parastam osciloskopam izvērsi gan var atslēgt, bet X un Y kanāli tam, diemžēl, nav vienādi. Mono maģim vēl varēja iegriezt azimutu pēc maksimuma uz voltmetra kādai augstākai frekvencei. Nav daudz tāda līmeņa rīku kā Nakamichi Dragon - ar autoazimutu.

----------


## kurmucis

kaspich - varēs. Bet ne par to te runa - u-ū, kur topika autors?

Nu nav noskaņa kasīties - dodu 100%, ka Tu izdarītu, zinu 100%, ka izdarītu pats. Tas, ko sauc par chuju/njuhu, ja pareizi atceros, ir senā AES publikācijā ieteiktā procedūra - n rezes parbaudīta dzīvē.

Isegrim - droseli tiešām aizmirsu pieminēt (uzskatīju par pašsaprotamu, kā lodāmuru, darbariku komplektu utt.).
Goniometru, savukārt pamēģinaju un atmetu (azimutu regulēju pēc kanālu summas maksimuma kaut kur pie 10-14 kHz). Ļoti daudzām kasetnieku galvām lasošās spraugas nebija paralēlas, kur nu vēl uz vienas vertikāles.

----------


## tornislv

Varu pateikt no pieredzes, ka ir gadījušies labi trīsgalvu kasešu maģi, kuriem ieraksta un atskaņošanas galvu azimuti atšķīrās. Diemžēl. Technics ar to bieži slimoja. Vislabākās atmiņas man par AIWA, pirms tos SONY nopirka...

----------


## Isegrim

> Goniometru, savukārt pamēģinaju un atmetu (azimutu regulēju pēc kanālu summas maksimuma kaut kur pie 10-14 kHz)


 Pareizāk būtu apmest vienu galvu (kanālu) pretfāzē un regulēt pēc minimuma. Frekvencei nav jābūt tik augstai. Bet goniometrs tomēr ir visproduktīvakais rīks šim procesam. Kā tik azimuts nav vietā, tā Lielais Audiopirāts saka - 'tas izskatās kā veca p...zda'! Sorry, bet smalkus izteicienus šamais nepiemeklēja.

----------


## Isegrim

> gadījušies labi trīsgalvu kasešu maģi, kuriem ieraksta un atskaņošanas galvu azimuti atšķīrās. Vislabākās atmiņas man par AIWA, pirms tos SONY nopirka...


 Kasešniekam tā ir neārstējama problēma dēļ tā, ka galvas vienā blokā. Arī revolvergalvu gadījumā (reversējamiem deķiem) tā pati problēma - ierakstām toni, apgriežam kaseti otrādi un ar to pašu galvu atskaņojam, bet azimuts kaut kur 'aizgājis'. Ar 3-galvu Sony ES deķiem (daži bijuši) nav gadījušies tādi kreņķi.

----------


## kaspich

> Kurmucis savā garajā sarakstā piemirsis atmagnetizēšanas rīku (droseli) un goniometru. Parastam osciloskopam izvērsi gan var atslēgt, bet X un Y kanāli tam, diemžēl, nav vienādi. Mono maģim vēl varēja iegriezt azimutu pēc maksimuma uz voltmetra kādai augstākai frekvencei. Nav daudz tāda līmeņa rīku kā Nakamichi Dragon - ar autoazimutu.


 jaa, dragon bija viena no sapnju teemaam.
shajaa sakaraiibaa atcerejos: ISE reegojaas Revox. ieraugot nosaukumu - atminja atnaaca vinju B215. diemzheel, nekas no vecaas spozmes nav palicis.
bija tomeer tajaa laikaa/tehnologjijaas kaut kaads sharms. bija bezgaliigas iespejas reguleejumiem, upgreidiem..

----------


## abidox

tad nu mais man 104. 
http://rw6ase.narod.ru/000/mg/wilma104s.html

nu elektroniku mazliet savest kārtībā vajag. 
doma taisīt un regulēt ir nopietna jo aparāts tiešām labs.

maģis uz, kā taisos testlentu dzīt nav vis kāds parasts sū bet gan labs (uz cilvēku var paļauties) nav gan studījnieks, bet tomēr labs (importnieks)


Tagad par pašu VILMU paņēmu varkar RMAA un nolēmu pabolīties, kas vispār tur darās - šokēja:
1.-noņēmu AFR pašam in-out traktam REC režīmā līdz kādiem 8 kHz normāla līkne ,bet tālāk kautkāds mistisk kalns tas tika konstatēts, gan pilnā komplektācijā gan ar izņemtiem REC, PLAY, un NOISE blokiem
2.-ierakstīju testlentu uz centra (lūgums nesmieties jo tas tikai izpētes nolūkos ne regulēšanai) izdzinu un dabūju līkni, kas bija puslīdz un regulējama atskaņošanas pastiprinātājā

Jautājums vai šāds brinums pašam traktam ir normāli ņēmot vērā to, ka no "testlentas"tika iegūts pieņemamāks rezultāts???

P.S. "testlentu'' rakstiju no CD, kur bija 400 Hz 1000 Hz un RMAA tests ar daādiem līmeņiem
ja kas tad ja man CD ir -3db tad kādam būtu jābūt līmenim uz kasetes??? (centram nav līmeņa regulēšanas ne manuālas ne automātiskas)


P.P.S atgādinu, ka  testlenta uz Muzikas centra ir tikai vispārējai izpētei nevis regulēšanai

Un jautājums par kondiķiem un to nomaiņu
vēl man āparātā nesimpatizē K157UD2 !!! kautgan maģa raksturlielumi ir labi

----------


## kaspich

oo, puis, tev NESIMPATIZEE ud2?  ::   ::   :: 
joopt, kas muusdienaas notiek.. tu no sheemaam hitj KAUT KO saprati?
kaada afr ar IZRAUTIEM blokiem?? tu pats saproti, ko dari???

es shaadu dornismu nepaarvaaru..

----------


## Didzis

Jāsāk piekrist Kaspicham. Tak izlasi vismaz teoriju par magnētiskajiem ierakstie un saproti, kapēc regulēšanas lentai jābūt ar -20dB līmeni, kapēc ieraksta pastiprinātājam ir tāda frekvenču raksturlīkne, ko dod priekšmagnetizacija,u.t.t. Nu kāda jēga blokus raut arā un tad regulēt? Kāda jēg testlentu rakstīt ar kautkādu ķēka bumboxsu, kurš pat ieraksta līmeni nerāda? Jūs te spriedelējat par neprecīzām galvām un  goniometriem, bet jautājuma autoram līdz tam ir talāk kā līdz mēnesim. Pareizi noregulet magnetafonu ir tūkstošreis sarežģītāk, kā noņemt raksturlīkni kautkādam čipampam! Laikam jau mūsdienās nav dots jaunatnei to apgūt!

----------


## tornislv

nu re, Didzi, TAGAD tu saproti?  ::   ::

----------


## Isegrim

Autor, ja tev svarīgs rezultāts, aizved to dzelzi vecim, kurš uz tiem 'suni apēdis' un kura darbnīcā ir viss nepieciešamais. Pats ņēmos no 104. 'Vilmas' izgatavot magnetofonu pirms gadiem divdesmitpieciem; toreiz tas vēl bija aktuāli. Ja verķi grib 'izlaizīt' kārtīgi un 'sadzīt decibelu decibelā', ir ko noņemties. Tu to nepacelsi, drīzāk sačakarēsi vēl vairāk.

----------


## abidox

zinu, ka REC, PLAY  blokiem katram ir sava specifiska AFR, bet te jau kautkada laža lineārajā (in - out) daļā jo galu galos pastūzi slēdz pie maģa izejas un signālu dod ieejā un parsti ieraksta laikā maģa izejā nāk tas pats, ko tam dod iekšā (ieejā padotais signāls n ieejas tiek padots caur regulēšANAS shēmu gan uz ieraksta pastūzi gan uz maģa  izeju) tāpēc īsti nesaprotu kāpēc tur kur AFR jābūt taisnai tā i galīgi neriktīga.

par "virtuves testlentu" kā jau minēju tā šobrīd ir tikai lai saprastu cik dziļā ... ir ar to aparātu jo šobrīd tikai savelku galus par to cik daudz vajag remontēt lai pēc tam būtu arī, ko regulēt

----------


## Janis

Nezinu, kā bija konkrētajam magnetofonam, bet vinai daļai no viņiem: padodot signālu kādā no ieejām, uz lineāro izeju / kontroles pastiprinātāju nāca signāls no ieraksta pastiprinātāja izejas, pēc tā korekcijas ķēdēm. Tāpēc skaņa bija  īpatnēja un stipri atšķīrās no tā, kas ierakstijās lentē.  ::  Otra ģeniālā konstruktoru ideja bija laist iejošo signālu caur mikrofona pastiprinātāju, ieprikš ieliekot augstomigu dalitāju - lai nogāztu signālu līdz dinamiskā mikrofona signāla līmenim - dažiem milivoltiem. Skaņu tas protams neuzlaboja, bet tā bija vienkāršāk. Ja arī signāla avotam ir augsta izejas pretestība  (piemeram, izejā  ir dalitājs - lai būtu zemāks trokšņu līmenis un atbilstu GOSTAM - vispirms pastiprināja līdz 1-2 V, pec tam atgal nogāza lidz 250mV) un  savienojošais kabelis ir ar augstu kapacitāti -  augšas tiek nogrieztas kā ar filtru.

----------


## Isegrim

Sovjetu (augstākas klases, protams) maģis tika pirkts kā _kit_, no kā izgatavot darbderīgu magnetofonu. Tad ģeniālais ieejas dalītājs un mikrofona pastiprinātājs tika iznīcināts kā suga pirmajā fāzē. Tāpat 0 dB līmenis tika pievilkts kādam standartam - 775 mV ("Vilmā" ar to nav problēmu).  Lai "Olimpus" varētu lietot kopā ar profesionāliem rīkiem, līmeņus nācās pacelt vēl +6 dB.

----------


## kaspich

> Nezinu, kā bija konkrētajam magnetofonam, bet vinai daļai no viņiem: padodot signālu kādā no ieejām, uz lineāro izeju / kontroles pastiprinātāju nāca signāls no ieraksta pastiprinātāja izejas, pēc tā korekcijas ķēdēm. Tāpēc skaņa bija  īpatnēja un stipri atšķīrās no tā, kas ierakstijās lentē.  Otra ģeniālā konstruktoru ideja bija laist iejošo signālu caur mikrofona pastiprinātāju, ieprikš ieliekot augstomigu dalitāju - lai nogāztu signālu līdz dinamiskā mikrofona signāla līmenim - dažiem milivoltiem. Skaņu tas protams neuzlaboja, bet tā bija vienkāršāk. Ja arī signāla avotam ir augsta izejas pretestība  (piemeram, izejā  ir dalitājs - lai būtu zemāks trokšņu līmenis un atbilstu GOSTAM - vispirms pastiprināja līdz 1-2 V, pec tam atgal nogāza lidz 250mV) un  savienojošais kabelis ir ar augstu kapacitāti -  augšas tiek nogrieztas kā ar filtru.


 shaadi risinaajumi [signaala njemshana peec korekcijas kjeedeem] bija tikai zemaakas klases suudos. Vilmaam un co - nekas kopiigs ar aprakstito situaaciju. par dalitaajiem: +101 Insegrimam. veel naakoshaa/prastaa lieta bija: rec ampam izejas kaskaades kaartiibaa saveshana. stock variantaa caur [ar kaartu] 22K pretestiibu galvinja tika draivota stravas rezhiima. dotais risinaajums nevilka pat 0dB level uz augshaam, par kaut kaadu headroom nerunaajot. 
bet, neskatoties uz visu to, Vilmas bija normaala liimenja konstruktori ar ko straadaat.

----------


## abidox

tad nu vakar ķēros pie pamatplates apskates ar līkni tomēr nav tik traki laikam kas ar mērījumu nebija labi, vēl vajadzēja nomainīt austiņu pastūzim pocīšus, viss gāja un tad sākās poltergeists varbūt kautkur kautkas kautkur dabūja trāpīt un uztaisīja īso rezultātā pus trakts neiet - tā ir, ka (strādā noguris) šobrīd vienā kanālā izejā ir līdztrāva - laikam izbliezta viena no K547-ajām jo tās tur tieši pirms ieejas komutācijā stāv nav zināms vēl, kas ar diviem K157ud2 un to pašu pieminēto mikrofona pastiprinātāju.

Interesantākais ir tas, ka vietā, kur tākā būtu jābūt mīnusam ir pluss, kas liek domāt, ka varbūt nebīja īsais, bet gan beidzot pienācis gals kautkam no vadības bloka jotas jau no sākta gala ir taisījis visādus jokus.

vienīgi problēma, ka nav 104 shēmas man ir tikai 204, kas ir līdzīga

----------


## ivog

Vai tad krievu lapās nevar sameklēt shēmu?
https://www.google.com/search?q=%D1%...Address&ie=&oe=

----------


## kaspich

puis, tu dzen pilnigu dumumu. vadibas bloks nekaadi + vietaa - nevar uztaisiit, kur nu veel analogaa trakta IC nokaut..

----------


## abidox

piekrītu vadība OK bija izbliezts 100 Om rezistors, kā rezu7ltātā -15 V barošana pazuda - savedu visu kārtība + vēl dažus kondiķus nomaiiju pie mikrofona pastiprinātāja jo izrādās bija pažuvuši un deva 50 Hz fonu (!) pēc nomaiņas viss OK.

talāk prasās atskaņošanas pastiprinātājam pārbaudīt līkni un pamainīt pocīšus un kondiķus jo pcīši nu neizteikšos kādi ir daži un ganjau arī tur pa kādam ''žāvējumam''. 
Vēl jau pocīši D***"Ā dzēšanas blokam, bet to taisīšu pēc tam

vēl gribēju zināt par to Play bloka tjūningu

P.S. shēmu arī beidzot dabūju no šejienes: 

http://ifolder.ru/f468949

----------


## abidox

tā arī neviens nepateica par atskaņošanas pastūža uzlabojumiem. Šobrīd beidzot savedu kārtībā elektroniku izrādās ieraksta pastūzim bija izbliezts K174UD2 (nezinu gan kā iepriekšējais saimnieks to dabūjis gatavu), bet nu tagad iet normāli vēl tikai jāsakārto vadi un japārbauda mehānika un tad jau var pie regulēšanas ķerties

----------


## kaspich

nu jau.. 174. seerijaa OPampi??? kopsh kura laika 174 series Vilmaa???? puis, tu ko piipee??

starp citu, par uzlabojumiem - kaada jeega rnalt, ja tu pat pamatlietas nerubii [piedod]?

----------


## Isegrim

'Vilmā' tak 157. sērija. Tolaik nebija ne vainas un tagad arī darbojas. Labāk atstāj, kā ir.

----------


## Janis

> tā arī neviens nepateica par atskaņošanas pastūža uzlabojumiem.


 Vispirms magnetofons jānoregulē pēc ticamas testa lentes.  Atskaņošanas pastiprinātājam Vilmā  bija mazāk trokšņu uz augšām, salīdzinot ar UL1.

----------


## abidox

jā piedošanu 157 vispār jau ja pareizi saslēgts tad tiešām nav ne vainas, kautgan majak 233 krita apakšas (viss zem 100 Hz) un tas jau nepavisam nav stilīgi.

šobrīd viss strādā OK, bet pagaidām nav testlentas tāpēc labrāt uzzinātu, kā uzlabot atskaņošanas pastiprinātāju, kaudgan esošais skanējums mani apmierina, bet tomēr der zināt izglītošanās nolūkos.

vēl gribēju pakonsultēties, kā mehāniku pareizi saregulēt vēlams mājas apstākļos

P.S. un nevajag teikt, ka neko nezinu un nesaprotu - nēesmu augsta līmeņa profs, bet sajēga par to lietu ir, kautvai tas, ka varēju savest kārtībā ieraksta pastūzi jo zinu kādai līknei jābūt izejā

----------

